# breed opinions, please...



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I have "possibly" been offered a doe, came from a rescue situation. I don't have any info on her yet, just that she is a mini and the lady who has her was told she is a Nigerian Dwarf. This is the only picture I have of her, she is the grey agouti (the white goat is supposed to be a mini Nubian wether, and he is cute, lol).










What do you think? Pygmy, ND, mix? Or is the picture not good enough to tell?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

IMO she looks like a straight ND!  I'm sure some ND owners will pop on here soon though and tell you better than I can. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Could be full nigerian or a nigerian/pygmy mix/cross. I've seen some pretty refined, non-registered pygmies before though. There's really no way to tell for sure.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, tough call, I think. She's very fine and beautiful though :greengrin:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I want her either way. Not sure why, she doesn't fit into my breeding/farming plans but if she can give me some sweet high butter fat milk I can justify keeping her. And I have a mini buck who would love a girlfriend he doesn't have to stand on tiptoes to visit. Plus OMG she is so pretty!!! lol. LOVE that colour. 

It's not 100% that this is the one they want to find a new home for, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Got more info on her. she is 3 years old, has kidded twice (a single the first time, twins the second), answers to her name, is trained to the milk stand and she was told she is an easy milker but she hasn't milked her, she let her dry off when she got her. She had "papers" but the place she got her from didn't give them to her and she has no clue what kind of papers they were. She has an ear tag (scrapie tag I assume) and she said they told her she had ear tattoos but she has never looked at them. The lady said she is 18 inches tall, but long bodied and short legged.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks ND to me, she doesn't have the short thick cannon that a pygmy would have and all the pygmy/nd crosses I have here have thick bone from hoof to knee....they also have "heavy" looking hooves, which your pretty girl doesn't have.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I would agree she looks ND to me...use to have one that looked exactly like her...she was very hateful to other goats though so we got rid of her.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks like a Nigerian to me. Most Pygmies are thicker built, and she looks really dairy. Either way, congrats! She's cute!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Part of the reason why they are looking to find her a new home is because their other goats pick on her. She is very sweet. I sure hope it works out. My girls are all pretty laid back once they get used to each other, so I think she would fit in nicely.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like a full ND to me. I had one who looked almost identical in color and she was a fullblooded, papered girl from Camanna lines.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

as soon as I get over this sinus infection I am going to go take a look at her. Still waiting to see if her owner wants to make the deal. Super sweet lady, I have known her for decades. She is part of why I got into goats in the first place.

She says this girl is built like Donkey from Shrek. The shelter used her ear tag and stuff to track back to her breeder to see if they would take her back but they didn't want her. Nancy doesn't know who they were, kind of wish she did so I could get some background on her breeding and get an idea of what kind of milker she would be. If I got her and bred her this would be her third freshening.

Anyway, couple new pictures... she is short legged and long bodied.




























This is her whole herd, she just has them as pets, not for breeding or anything. Not sure on breed on the two with airplane ears, the white with droopy ears is supposed to be a boer cross, the other droopy eared is supposed to be a mini nubian. She said the fact that Ruth is laying in the wheelbarrow is pretty typical of her, lol. 









She is looking for a buddy for the mini-nubian I think, because he gets picked on. I think my wether Chickory would be perfect. I was going to keep him but i don't think he is going to get big enough to train to drive, he is not real confident, and my husband has been unemployed for 10 months.... I have to have producers not pets. She is just trying to decide if she wants to do the trade or not. I told her Chickory's elf ears would add one more type of ear to her herd and complete her collection, haha! Can you get over the ears on the mini nubian?? SOOOO cute!! He has enough ears for him AND Chickory.


----------

